# My Full Space Marines Company



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

My BA 2nd Company is complete (most of it was commissioned though, I only painted the characters and the death company )










All in all it contains
Dante
Mephiston
Corbulo
Tycho
Lemartes
60 Tactical Marines
3 Rhinos
20 Devastators
20 Assault Marines
10 Veteran Assault Marines (who can double as Honor Guard/Command Squad for the sake of the battle company data sheet)
10 Death Company
2 Baal Predators
1 Predator Annihilator
3 Attack Bikes


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Gad and zooks! That's awesome lol. All those marines..a whole blasted company and all painted :shok:! I'm envious LOL! Looks like a good quality job as well. I rather like the use of the robed DA vets for the Death Company. They look even cooler that way.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Wow. It's a shame you didn't paint it all yourself, but even so, that's really something to be proud of. Congrats on it's completion!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty sweet, you don't see full companies that often.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks brilliant. It's always really inspiring to see a whole Company painted up nicely. Yours looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

that's sweet! i was gonna do a 2nd company, but ended up doing a company of 100 tactical troops. (plus 10 bikes, 3 landspeeders, 10 command characters and a command squad, black reach marines, a predator and vindicator)


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

:O holy shit thats amazing! kuddos


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks outstanding, I wish all my ultramarines were all painted, at the moment I have about 2800 points painted still need 2200 to be done


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad there's someone else out there with a full Company painted.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

OH SNAP BRO!!! I LOVE BLOOD ANGELS!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ug must finish Eldar and start on my companies.... Awesome man!


----------



## the green guy (Sep 22, 2008)

im not far off geting a full company painted, but this takes the biscuet its not fair:angry: but serously nice job


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

nice work mate, very impressive:grin:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

+rep for you matey


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet! Nice to know someone has a company


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

not quite finished, theres no markings


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i have to say they are mighty impressive! you even have two big red baals :laugh:

(sorry about the joke i couldnt resist :grin: )

keep it up dude!

-Riandro


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

they look really nice mate, the first time ive seen a picture of a full army on heresy before


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

This army looks amazing. I like the yellow head on them.

cameron94.


----------

